# Offshore Fishing--Super Strike Charters



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

The offshore fishing has been outstanding lately to say the least. From Mangrove Snapper to Yellowfin Tuna, it seems as though if you can get out there, your going to catch. The weather has been a little tough to deal with but most of it has been coastal. A lot of rain mostly, with a few storms producing wind. The seas are generally 1-2ft. except for any areas that had a squall coming thru. If you left out early enough you were able to get past most of it before it formed, then in the afternoon on the way back in most of it dissipated. So timing has been everything lately. The tuna have really shown up here the last couple of weeks. They are starting to spread out to most of the areas that you would expect to catch tuna this time of the year. Earlier in the month they were mostly holding in one spot, which put a lot of pressure on the fish, therefore, reducing the catch. Our last trip out was this past Tuesday and Wednesday with the Mcgettigan family from Maryland. They were very good fisherman, although they don’t fish much. They caught 8 nice yellow fin Tuna and 2 small ones, they had a lot of meat at the end of the day to take home. Most of the trips have been averaging between 6-10 yellowfin, with a few lost, so when your hitting these kind of numbers your know their biting good. Aug. 1—Amberjack fishing will resume and I am very positive that it will be just as we left it, which means some big Amberjack will be hitting the docks. We will also start to target Cobia as well within the next two weeks. The fishing is good right now so anyone looking to get out there, you can’t go wrong.

Capt. Damon Mcknight
Super Strike Charters
1.800.318.1720

www.superstrikecharters.com
[email protected]


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! the water looks super nice, I have been hearing the water is still bad from the mississippi?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice job!! Looking at the video, is that a Freeman? And if so, how do you like it?

Or is that an Ameracat?


----------



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

*Freeman*

It is a Freeman. There is no comparison between the Freeman and Americat, except for the fact they are both Catamarans. The Freeman is a fishing machine and built to last a long time. The Freeman layout and performance are excellent and you won't find anything else to match it right now.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I love that boat. Can't wait to see what the 28 looks like too.


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Awome pics and video...thanks for sharing!!*


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Them some gaff shakers, good job.


----------

